# Navarre Fishing Rodeo



## Penn-Spin (May 31, 2016)

I have plans on going to Navarre the first weekend in October for the Fishing Rodeo. My wife and I wanted to have fun and maybe participate in the Rodeo. We would be fishing from the pier and shore. Does the pier usually get very crowded for the rodeo?


----------

